# My sons Harry Potter party pics



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job, we're Potterheads ourselves and are planning a Deathly Hallows theme for 2013 ( a bit more on the dark side), but I love everything u did  Great job and by the expression on his face I can See he had a great time too....Happy 10th BDay Kam


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see his dorm


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks pumpkinpie it was so much fun. I will try to get his room pics up tomorrow. I look forward to seeing your HP theme next year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

totally cool b-day party idea! loved the sorting hat! would also love to see the room pics!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

will you be my new mommy? lol


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

that was a great party love what you did with the platform 9 3/4 would love to see the dorm


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks all. Some may know we have just adopted our two boys a couple months ago. This was Kamerons first birthday with us. He had never had a birthday party before so we wanted to make it extra special.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

awwww you are such a saint! those boys are super lucky to have you, love that you're turning them into potterheads!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Please adopt me too!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Everything looks amazing! Would love to see pics of the dorrm room too. You guys did a great job!


----------



## decortrader (Dec 5, 2012)

Great. We can see he had lot of fun on that day. Nice pics.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

_Oh oh adopt me too!!! _
Great party, by the way. It looked like everyone had a wonderful time. I'm sure your son must have been over the moon! Good job "Mom"! 

Yes, please show the dorm room!!!!!!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks all. I did start another thread for his dorm room.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Turned out great! Perfect down to the last detail.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

fantastic job on the HP theme birthday party! everything looks great, and the kids sure look like they really enjoyed it!


----------

